# Nvidia Geforce Go 7400



## 1schilcher (26 Juli 2007)

Ich bräuchte für die oben genannte Graphik Karte den Treiber für WinXP!
Habe mir ein Notebook gekauft, welches mit Microsoft Vista Home Premium ausgeliefert wurde - dort funktioniert die Karte ganz normal - wenn ich das Vista lösche und WinXP SP2 aufsetzte erkennt er die Graphik Karte nicht, und mir ist es noch nicht gelungen den passenden Treiber zu finden. Weiß jemand wo ich den Treiber finden kann?


----------



## MatMer (26 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

hab ne Geforce 5200 Go oder sowas, und dazu hab ich auf der Homepage von Nvidia gelesen,  das der Notebook Vertreiber, in meinem Fall Dell, bei dir KA, für die Treiber zuständig wäre, vielleicht da mal suchen


----------



## marcengbarth (30 Juli 2007)

Was ist denn das für ein Notebook? Bei meinem neuen Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo waren XP-Treiber mit auf den Treiber-CDs, obwohl die Kiste auch mit Vista ausgeliefert wurde.


----------



## combo (30 Juli 2007)

Hier gibts alle NVidia Treiber. Aber bitte den Quickstart Guide unten rechts beachten!  http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/drivers


----------

